
Free Fast and Scalable Side Projects - kodebrew
https://medium.com/@cloudcosts/free-fast-and-scalable-side-projects-on-aws-aa8012b2ba72
======
kristianp
I think their claim to be able to run at low cost on AWS would be better
supported by hosting the blog on their own domain (for example on S3), instead
of medium? It's also only free for the first year. Do you create a new account
every year to make use of this?

